# Newbie from Manchester



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm Chris from Manchester. After years of motoring around in a few £400 Rover A-to-B jobbies, I've finally managed to get the money together to get my TT. Shes a W plate 225 Quattro with only 53k on the clock and very standard at the moment but have a few plans/tweaks once the £££ buffer gets to a point.

Have a couple pictures below and a couple photoshops of possible mods - would be good to see what you think. As it stands I definitely want the rear gloss V6 valance together with the black spoiler extension and possibly rear - smoked lights. Would also like to get some Quattro Sport replica wheels on it - unsure over 17 or 18s. Have toyed with the idea of vinyl wrapping the roof and turn it into a bit of a QS replica but can't decide on where the black should start/end or whether to just go and get it professionally painted. Seen a few pictures now of TT's without the TT and Quattro badges on the back and it does look tasty. Whether to remove the Audi badge as well.......well that's something I can't decide on yet. Perhaps one worth Photoshopping.

Have been looking at this forum for a while now and some of you have got some tasty cars that have been modded nicely. (esp the guy who had the silver QS replica and then had the Red QS) 

Look forward to speaking to you guys at some point and hope to learn some valuable tips!



































Would be good to hear your views/past experiences on the above. Glad to be a member and to have my pride and joy at last.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome buddy, i currently have Quattro sport wheels on mine and they look good, but only get 18" wheels, anything smaller and i think they dont suit the car as well, but its all on personal opinion  just go with what you thinks good. at the end of the day you have to drive it, Black and silver always looks good tho. 

Cheers Jordan 8)


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers Jordan.

Have you got the offical QS wheels or have you gone for the replicas? If you got the replicas i'd be interested to know what spacing considerations that need to be met for them to be spot on?

I was swaying towards the 18s as well to be honest. Have you got any pics of yours at all? The QS Replicas in silver or black would be next decision then.....also whether the car would sit too high and would perhaps need lowering for it to look spot on. It'll be a few months before I can go out and get them I think but have a trip planned to the Nurburgring in Germany next month so will be putting it through its passes there


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I you want to know what your car will look like come and see mine! You've just mentioned pretty much everything i have done to my silver TT! :lol:

We are in Irlam, Manchester too! :wink:


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
I'd be tempted to get a panel filter, a wakbox drilled airbox and a remap first of all as they give you biggest bang for your buck.
Gloss rear valance is great, and about £68 - got mine from Awesome. The carbon or black lip spoilers off eBay are on my list too, after seeing one on one of the Awesome boy's blue roadster.
Maybe spend £50 on some Apex springs from Charlie the Vagmeistter to drop it a little, too.

Debadging the rear makes it look great. I've left the rings on so far. 
I painted my front rings black though, and added a Leon Cupra R splitter to make the front look a little meaner.
25mm spacers on the rear and 20mm on the front will improve the stance, too - again, see Charlie!

I'm not sure about the smoked lights, but that's just me. I've been similarly tempted to get the roof done in black but haven't dared so far...!

I've posted up a few nice, cheap mods here:
http://landwomble.wordpress.com/


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

awesomejohn - nice one! Seems like we may have some similar cars round Manchester then at some point. Have you got any pics of yours on here that I can view? Or do you head round the Stockport area much? Would be good to see what the mods look like to give me an idea on what needs to be done

landwomble - some great guides there. I'm already writing up a list of cheap mods to be done this weekend now! I did like the front grille's in gloss black. Mine are matte a the moment but a trip to B&Q and some plastic primer and gloss could improve that side. Also tempted to do the front and rear Audi badges. Have got to say that the job you did on the grille with the black badge and red pen appeared to work really well from the pictures.

I must admit I'm stumped between silver or black QS replica wheels though. Black look mint when the tyres aren't too grey but the silver ones let you get away with that problem. Still, a silver/black mix would be a nice first project. A big jump from Rover 216's!!


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in Handforth so not too far away. There's quite a few silver TTs around here so whilst you're unmodded, let me know the last couple of digits of your reg and I'll wave if I see you!

PS also got a copy of vag-com if it's useful. Scan for error codes, beep on lock, close windows with alarm fob etc.


----------



## EviL Ras (May 29, 2011)

Hi cdavies!

city centre manchester here! Great to have some mancs on the boards! Glad you have a driveway! Its not a lot of fun parking one in an underground car park! tho at least its secure-ish!

dont forget to sign up to the TTOC!


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry landwomble you'll have to excuse me....vag-com? Please enlighten me as it sounds like a useful bag of tricks 

Last 3 characters on my reg are DVS and there's only another 2 at the start so keep your eyes peeled - I live in Cheadle Hulme and work in Wythenshawe so there's a chance I'll see you about after using the Bramhall-Handforth bypass each morning!

Do you drive the red MK1 or the Orange MK2 or do you chop and change?

cheers Evil. Centre of Manchester eh. I drop the mrs off at uni most Fridays and don't enjoy the inner-city pot-holes I can tell ya! Still, once on the M60 there's a nice section of slip road when you come off and head towards the A34


----------



## EviL Ras (May 29, 2011)

LoL! My folks live in bramhall, so i know that slip road well! Great fun too!

Its weird, in the SLK, the pot holes were a nightmare! the TT just gobbles them up, even with 19's! Its just the jo of mancunian way and regent road thats a pain! do these people not realise the DRL's behind them mean stop doing 35 in a 40 and shift out the way!


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha, I'm in cheadle hulme right now and know that section off the bypass well! Great for logging runs where you need third gear up to redline...!
Mines the red mk1, reg TT04...

Vag-com lets you plug your laptop in and read data from the car, and also change stuff like windows/alarm. Its very handy.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Great stuff. I think a copy of that would be very useful. I'm an IT Technician by trade so would hope to be able to figure out how to use it anyway but sure there's some places out there that have a tutorials on how to modify settings so windows close when the lock button on the fob is pressed etc.

Would you need much for a copy of that software? I'm guessing its a standard serial connection from the laptop and then some other type of interface on the other end? Perhaps it would be useful to meet up at some point and see how it works if you wouldn't mind?

I think there'll be some black-mods made this weekend and possibly the rear-valance before I go to Germany on 12th July.

Does membership to TTOC cost and are there any perks?


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

cdavies360 said:


> Cheers Jordan.
> 
> Have you got the offical QS wheels or have you gone for the replicas? If you got the replicas i'd be interested to know what spacing considerations that need to be met for them to be spot on?
> 
> I was swaying towards the 18s as well to be honest. Have you got any pics of yours at all? The QS Replicas in silver or black would be next decision then.....also whether the car would sit too high and would perhaps need lowering for it to look spot on. It'll be a few months before I can go out and get them I think but have a trip planned to the Nurburgring in Germany next month so will be putting it through its passes there


im an 90% sure mine are reps, but to be honest i haven't taken them off to check, i think if you click on my name and on my garage thing there is 2 pics of my car there  yea see mine are silver but i was debating on a black powercoat, but i went and got new black wheels so... it kind made my mind for me. yea i think for the perfect ride height you need coilovers and some front and rear spacers, but im fairly new to the TT scene so i wont tell you whats best  wow id love to go there and give it some propper welly. :twisted:


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

they look nice on your pic there Jordan.

A friend of mine runs a powder-coating business which does refurbs, shot blasting etc etc so its not a massive expensive to be indecisive over the colour.

I'm tempted to save up a then get a few bits done at once. Personally visuals followed by ooomph


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

You need a cable and the software - you can get a usb->odbii cable for about 8 quid on eBay with a demo version of the software. Hunt around and you may find "free" versions that work...!
Its pretty cool. 
There are instructions for doing the windows etc although if its a one off might be worth us meeting up as I've already got the helpful software that takes the guesswork out of coding on my laptop!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah will PM you.

Just been checking out the Awesome website and theres good stuff on there.

These look alright. Probably better than a DIY job
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 7&xSec=464

This the splitter on your red guide?
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 1&xSec=464

Rear Valance seems a good price. Know a guy at Audi in Stockport so might be worth a call
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 3&xSec=464

Have you seen any with those rear films?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool. email's [email protected] if you can't PM as a new member.
Yep, that's the same splitter I have. The rear valance I got from Awesome but you can get them from Audi as well. (For most OEM parts it's definitely worth checking out Trade Parts Specialists in Stockport as they sell direct to the public - they're part of VW group but are really cheap, great bunch of guys).
Those light films have got good reviews on other cars, it's cheap enough to try out I guess.

Give me a shout if you want to have a go with VAG-COM one evening?


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers landie.

The forum wouldn't let me register my personal email address on sign up because it's a gmail address so had to register with my work email account......just sent you an email though and it'll be coming from my gmail address.

Very tasty - £600 off eBay with tyres. Although I'm sure some of you will be able to tell these from OEM QS Reps


----------



## EviL Ras (May 29, 2011)

yeah, also coulnt sign up with my gmail account! no idea why!

No take that concert tonight! Lets see if i can hit 50 on mancunian way for a change!


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Welcome to the forum. I you want to know what your car will look like come and see mine! You've just mentioned pretty much everything i have done to my silver TT! :lol:
> 
> We are in Irlam, Manchester too! :wink:


Called you guys up today for the rear Luminx light tints, rear valance and the K&N Panel filter....only have the rear valance in though.

Maybe i'm better waiting and getting professionally smoked rear lights instead of going for the film but could you drop me a message if you know when you're next going to have the films in stock?

Few custom paint/tweak jobs this weekend I feel - if the weather allows.


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Saw you on the day back from awesome today! I was racing over there in the skoda to get some polybushes for my ARBs before they shut!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

cdavies360 said:


> Do you drive the red MK1 or the Orange MK2 or do you chop and change?


The Orange MK 2 would be mine, I'm round @ ric's quite often.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

landwomble said:


> Saw you on the day back from awesome today! I was racing over there in the skoda to get some polybushes for my ARBs before they shut!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Think i was oblivious. Dont remember seeing a Skoda but the mrs thinks she might have seen you. Chances of that eh!

Its rear valance time now. Got some plastikote products from B&Q as well so hopefully have some pics later providing the rain holds off and the paint dries well.

Did you find out what the problem with yours was in the end?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

The bushes were worn out on the rear anti roll bars - got the last set in stock from awesome about 5 mins before they closed and got them fitted today - no more rattles and a lot better ride. Thankfully a nice cheap fix!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

